# I'm Gonna Try 'n Fix It!



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Reads 7 ohms,12" no name, surround has been fixed once before.








Will be installed in a home made cab and be driven by my Vox Pathfinder 15r.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I admire you! 

Please keep us informed with how you do the repair and your progress with it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, go for it. It is broken the way it is, so you have nothing to lose.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

-rubber cement to mate the torn edges
-re-enforce with Goop Cement

Now, I need to wire up a cab to test


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Ed there are many youtube videos on this topic.

I used a method using white glue and paper towel that has been taken down to one ply. I used that method on a severely cracked and deteriorated field coil speaker for the 1946 Sound Craft amp that I have. My speaker was turning to dust in some areas, as I was working on it.
Perseverance and determination got it done. Now the speaker takes all the power the amp can deliver naturally distorted, and even with boost/drive pedals.

Did the bird help with the repair?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

White glue and Export papers...hey ya use what ya got......



Tone Chaser said:


> I used a method using white glue and paper towel that has been taken down to one ply.
> Did the bird help with the repair?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> -rubber cement to mate the torn edges
> -re-enforce with Goop Cement
> 
> Now, I need to wire up a cab to test
> View attachment 16530


A guitar speaker with an optional tweeter...Cool! 
(Sorry, couldn't resist...warped sense of humour!)

How does it sound?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I see that speaker comes with a "tweeter"....I know....terrible


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Scotty said:


> I see that speaker comes with a "tweeter"....I know....terrible


Reported! Late to the party!

j/k but greco did beat you to the punch. Line.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Bah....that"s what I get for skimming...Dave got me fair and square


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have done the paper laminate/glue repair but for this one I wanted to try something simple.

Note: Should have used a dog in the pic.......woofer (maybe)!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Judging by the jokes there's some grandfathers out there right? Me, I use model paint and zig zags for speaker repair.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Two problems:
1) a buzz on low frequencies - I think I can resolve that
2) low volume output. It's possible the speaker is not efficient(came from my brother in law 15 years ago) . Seems it's half as loud as the Vintage 30 was in this cab with the Vox Pathfinder driving it. It measures 7 ohm and the ext cable is good.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

its a hi fi speaker with a foam surround
a guitar signal is non linear so the speaker does not have enough self damping and tightness to stay linear with a guitar signal
as a hi fi speaker it probably has a very low efficiency and a wide VC gap

you may now bin that speaker
on the other hand now you know the answer to the immortal question 
why cant I play my guitar amp through my HI FI speakers ? 

p


----------

